# Police Force Train Dogs to Headbutt?



## GSDMan (Sep 17, 2004)

Can they really be serious? I hope it's a hoax but this article looks legit. Wow. And since when is a Mal stronger or more agile than a GSD? Check out the link for the whole article.

Police Force Train Dogs to Headbutt | K9 Magazine

"*Police Force Train Dogs to Headbutt*

You really couldn’t make it up… a Welsh police force is training its dogs to headbutt criminals rather than bite them, because politically correct – ‘PC’ – bosses are afraid that allowing the dogs to bite criminals will infringe their human rights! . . ."


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Crazy....


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good grief, this "PC" "BS", has gone waaaaaay to far with no signs of slowing. Interesting that it coincides with hardly any personal responsibility remaining in our cultures.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Not 100% but my huhsband was speaking to a cop about were to go to train for ScHc. And it came around about Malinos (sp?) He said they are swithcing to him because they are more heat tolernt. And because there desrret dogs they can work a lot longer in the oklahoma heat. But I have no idea hw true that is. Its notthat stronger/faster but maybe its because there not so hot natured? :shrug:


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

It would not surprise me. They already put booties on their dogs when searching a mosque for bombs so as not to offend. Whatever. I will check with my friends over there


----------



## GSDMan (Sep 17, 2004)

The people who came up with this are clearly idiots, imo.

I'm actually more worried about the dogs. Structurally speaking, a dog's neck is far stronger than a human's but that's in up-down, left-right movements. In compression, I doubt a dog's neck and upper spinal column is any stronger than a human's and I think they are going to start seeing dogs getting injured.


----------



## PWalker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Crazy*

The idea of head butting is crazy, what is this world coming to.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

GSDMan said:


> And since when is a Mal stronger or more agile than a GSD?


I agree that a Malinois is more agile, but stronger? I think it depends on the individual dog. A Malinois definitely has more speed and maneuverability over a gsd in my opinion.

As a whole I would venture to say that since the GSD is bigger boned with a bigger head, they would be stronger, I assume stronger is referring to bite. Again, it depends on the dog.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

My old dog is malinois and GSD always looked more malinois to me but a little heavier boned than the pure breds. He was extremely easy to train but would get depressed like I hurt his feelings if I corrected him to hard. Before I got my GSD pup I was looking for mals and I nearly adopted an 11month old purebred female. She was simply too much for my wife and kids and I had to take her back to her owner. Extremely high drive but she also wasn't really well socialized and a dog like that can be scary without the right socialization at a young age. 

I don't know if mals are stronger than GSD's but I would agree that they are more agile and quicker to react. 

I am no expert though so would be interesting to read someones thoughts who knows more.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

If they do that, we wouldn't have any more fun videos like this:

K9 Takedown

(Note the gun that goes flying, up in the upper left corner of the screen.)


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe in several European countries they are now patrolling with muzzles on the dogs so they can't bite. That's like taking the bullets from an officer's gun. 

Based on what I saw at a training seminar this weekend, Mals are rockets and extremely agile. They don't pack the punch of a large GSD but man do they get there fast. The disposition of the Mals is like a GSD on speed.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Freddy said:


> I believe in several European countries they are now patrolling with muzzles on the dogs so they can't bite. That's like taking the bullets from an officer's gun.
> 
> Based on what I saw at a training seminar this weekend, Mals are rockets and extremely agile. *They don't pack the punch of a large GSD but man do they get there fast. *The disposition of the Mals is like a GSD on speed.


We could debate this in the context of the .45 ACP vs. 9mm handgun cartridges regarding which is best. (The firearms enthusiast's version of "what do you feed your dog?")

On second thought, let's not and say we did. :rofl:


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a VCR video of a Paris Metro Police dog knocking a drunk out with a muzzle. They have always used muzzled dogs in certain circumstances in some European countries, especially in Sweden, Belgium and France. It's even a huge part of the Swedish and Belgian national protection sport programs. 

When the PD in the US were experimenting with police dogs in the early 1900's they were deployed with muzzles too.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Um my dog boxes......LOL 
He will punch you right in the head with his paws.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Another PC attempt at dumbing down canine. I can only imagine the 9th Circus drooling at the thought of this. I'm sure some vendor trainer will be the first to want to demonstrate how much more humane it is to the scrote being arrested. 

DFrost


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Hunther's Dad said:


> We could debate this in the context of the .45 ACP vs. 9mm handgun cartridges regarding which is best. (The firearms enthusiast's version of "what do you feed your dog?")
> 
> On second thought, let's not and say we did. :rofl:


For the record I have a working GSD and Mals are not for me!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly would be perfect for this she is so "hard headed"(stubborn in French "Tete dur"):headbang::rofl:


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree with the consensus. This is absolutely stupid. If liability an isse then they should stop using dogs with their number one defensive/offensive instrument removed (Bite). It's just not right. They should really invest in descalation strategy training for their officers. These training session should teach their peace officers how to say the following:

1. Stop please! Or I will tell you to stop again!

2. Freeze! Or Else, I'll chase you myself!

3. Please don't run sir, I don't have a dog anymore.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow. If I was not on my iPhone I would really be typing a lot more. 

This is pure ignorance! It's these liberal ass courts that are causing this. Seriously let's take the bullets out of their officers guns. How about just disbanding their police department because they obviously are to afraid to do what's needed to get the job done. Mals are now the choice for most police agencies because they get close to the same size, are faster, just as strong, more agile, just as smart, highe drive, and have less health problems to include less HD so they can work longer. Wow just wow....


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Rorie head butts its her way of waking me up in the am


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

*Head butting no way*

I take it that this is in America? Because it certainly does not happen here in England. K9 officers over here chase down and stand over "suspects" unless the handler is in danger of being attacked and they give a command to "apprehend"


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

thats plain out ridiculous! a dog is a very powerful and shoking dog, use to bite, what if the "head bite" doesnt work to plan and the dog gets shot?? i think thats stupid. they train the dogs to 'let go' for a reason!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

You really couldn’t make it up… a Welsh police force is training its dogs to headbutt criminals rather than bite them, because politically correct – ‘PC’ – bosses are afraid that allowing the dogs to bite criminals will infringe their human rights!
The policy, devised by North Wales Police, comes as a result of increased compensation claims from members of the public who have been bitten by police dogs, writes Nick Mays.


----------

